# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Phenom pharma??

## Exo300

Is phenom pharma good? Sustanon 400mg blend.
Anyone tried it?

----------

